

Illegal-file sharing could 'cost billions' by 2015 - earnubs
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/technology/8573162.stm

======
pmccool
Interestingly. the president of the International Actors' Federation is quoted
as saying that "we should change the word piracy". I couldn't agree more.
Robbery, kidnappi g and murder on the high seas is far more serious than
illegal filesharing. When they stop using the term "piracy", lobbying for
creepy laws and making wild, unverifiable claims about losses, it might be
possible to take the recording/film industry seriously when they talk about
this stuff.

